# 4/7/19 14th Annual Chicagoland Klassic Bicycle SHOW - SWAP MEET & DRAGS



## dj rudy k (Jan 11, 2019)

April 7th  2019  
14th Annual
 CHICAGOLAND KLASSIC BICYCLE SHOW & SWAP MEET
SHOW HOURS 9AM-2PM  
BIKE DRAGS HIGH NOON
OPEN TO ALL MAKES! CLASS'S-- SPLIT- SURVIVOR / RESTORED 
PRE 30'S! - FAT TIRE! - MID WEIGHT! - LIGHT WEIGHT! - STINGRAY! - KRATE! - MUSCLE BIKE! -CUSTOM / MODIFIED! 
WHIZZER TYPE less then 80cc !
 - JUVENILE ='S 12" OR SMALLER & TRICYCLE 
ENTRY FEE SHOW BIKES $5 
SWAP SPACE $20 outdoor $30 Indoor
Spectators donate what you can
A FUND RAISER FOR THE TOWNSHIP FOOD PANTRY
SET UP 7:15AM - 9:30 AM
. TROPHY AWARDS 1:30PM Judged show ! 
BEST OF SHOW SPECTATOR VOTING! 

WE RECOMMEND YOU PRE- REGISTER  FOR
 INDOOR SPACE TABLES INSIDE FREE
 IF NEEDED FOR OUT DOORS $5 Rental Charge 
 Call Rudy Kay 224-587-6803
 Location
THE ADDISON TOWNSHIP GYMNASIUM 
401 N. Addison Rd., Addison, IL
LOCATED RIGHT OFF 290 & Rte 83
Intersection of Rte 20 & Addison Rd. 1 Block North 

FOR MORE INFORMATION CONTACT CAR SHOW PROMOTIONS  224-587-6803 
RAIN OR SHINE
DONUTS AND COFFEE AM.
HOT DOGS & PIZZA SLICES AT 11:30 am
TWO HOTEL'S LOCATED A MILE AWAY !
Hilton Garden Inn Addison 551 N Swift Rd
Addison, IL 60101
Hampton Inn and Suites 1685 W Lake St
Addison, IL 60101


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 7, 2019)

Bump


----------



## cr250mark (Mar 11, 2019)

Annually a Great Swap !
Starts off the Season Here in Illinois !


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 27, 2019)

coming up


----------



## Junkman Bob (Mar 27, 2019)

Junkman Bob will be there with an empty pickup truck ready to fill ...


----------

